# San Antonio boat show



## rockportfulton

Alamodome, JAN 24 - 27, 2013

www.SanAntonioBoatShow.com


----------



## CaptainHebert

Tidal Surge will be there with lots of cool stuff. 


This will be the first show we have done so stop by and check our stuff out.


----------



## Im Headed South

CaptainHebert said:


> Tidal Surge will be there with lots of cool stuff.
> 
> 
> This will be the first show we have done so stop by and check our stuff out.


Good to hear, I'll be sure to stop by the booth and spend a few bucks :cheers:. Really wish the show organizers would put more effort to getting more saltwater fishing vendors in the building, it's hard to tell if its a Boat or a RV show for the most part.


----------



## daniel7930

I wish San Antonio had more boat dealers here. So we would not have to drive to look at different boats


----------



## CaptainHebert

We will have some new gear and colors to check out at the show.


----------



## CaptainHebert

Come out and see us we will have a few special colors. Here's a sneak peek at one of them.


----------



## BrandonFox

Ill be there, definatly picking up some more Tidal Surge gear!

Brandon


----------



## CaptainHebert

First one out of the cooker. Another boat show special.


----------



## CaptainHebert

The last of the boat show specials. Way too much time in the shop lately. Think I will get the Coupe out and go cruise to the kemah car show this afternoon for a little R&R fun time.


----------



## Bottom Finder

We'll be there showing the following Dargels/Explorers

16 Dargel Skooter
21 Explorer Tunnel Vee
220 Dargel Skout
25 Dargel Kat that's tricked out

I wish we had a few more models to show but we will be in a position to custom order any of the Dargels and Explorers with boat show pricing.


----------



## BrandonFox

CaptainHebert said:


> The last of the boat show specials. Way too much time in the shop lately. Think I will get the Coupe out and go cruise to the kemah car show this afternoon for a little R&R fun time.
> 
> View attachment 569519


When will the new colors of the Thing be available online?

Brandon


----------



## CaptainHebert

Depends on how it goes at the boat show. Will not know until we get back. Thanks


----------



## shallowgal

I'll be there with Shallow Sport Boats and our Austin dealer, South Austin Marine. See yall there!


----------



## CaptainHebert

Set up. Come see us tomorrow. BAAD Marine is on site also.


----------



## Humble Fisherman

What is the secret password to recieve a 2 cooler special?


----------



## CaptainHebert

2Cooler Special secret password. Gettin Big Ones. 
Say this at checkout. On Tails and Things only buy 5 get 1 free.


----------



## CaptainHebert




----------



## CaptainHebert

Ok 2Coolers I did not hear Getting the big ones all day.


----------



## CaptainHebert

Just had my first. Gettin The Big Ones


----------



## Humble Fisherman

Capt Herbert,

Thanks for the fishing tips and advice. Using the secret password today got me a couple of extras - thanks.

I am looking forward to "Getting the big ones" using the *THING. *Awesome video - got me excited to use.

I will send pics of my catch with Tidal Surge products.

Thanks for coming to San Antonio!

Humble Fisherman


----------



## CaptainHebert

Humble Fisherman said:


> Capt Herbert,
> 
> Thanks for the fishing tips and advice. Using the secret password today got me a couple of extras - thanks.
> 
> I am looking forward to "Getting the big ones" using the *THING. *Awesome video - got me excited to use.
> 
> I will send pics of my catch with Tidal Surge products.
> 
> Thanks for coming to San Antonio!
> 
> Humble Fisherman


Great to meet everyone. 
Thanks Good Luck!!


----------



## Im Headed South

CaptainHebert said:


> Great to meet everyone.
> Thanks Good Luck!!


Good meeting you last night Captain, thanks for hooking me up with the 2cool special even though you had to help my out with the code :cheers:. My wife is ready to go sight cast some Reds with her new Plum Things lol. Safe travels back east and we'll see at the Holder Show.

Mike


----------



## CaptainHebert

Good meeting everyone. Thanks for stopping by and saying Hi. Enjoyed.


----------

